# Not using a nose plug



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Anybody have tips for getting use to boating (and rolling) without a nose plug? I think they are probably the most annoying thing about kayaking, but hate the nasal douche. I can swim, dive etc... without one without getting water up my nose but haven't figured how to roll without injecting a good shot of water up it.

Any tips to closing it off or blowing out it while rolling without a nose plug?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I boated without Noseplugs for years. I would always let air out my nose to keep water out. You go through a lot of air doing that. Once I finally accepted nose plugs, I found I could stay in my boat much longer upside down.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I know people who can suck their upper lip to close off their nostrils, I guess I need bigger lips.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

If you haven't tried the plugs with the large pads and spring (Confluence sells them, they're made by Prijon), they are so much more comfortable and easy to use than the small pinch ones. I also forced myself to get used to noseplugs after my first couple seasons because I lost so much air keeping water out. Plus I always seemed to have allergies the day after boating with no noseplugs.


----------



## damax101 (Jul 25, 2006)

I can swim and dive without nose plugs no prob as well, but Dave is right, nose plugs will help you stay under longer especially when getting worked in a hole. I found them uncomfortable and annoying at first, but not as much as the allergies I got from having river water shot up my nose.

2cents


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Like Dr. Strangelove I think you need to stop worrying and start loving the plugs. If noseplugs were not invented I might have to give up kayaking. I also have an especially large target so it's particularly useful for me. I know people who are indignant about creekers wearing noseplugs, but whether I'm getting worked in a hole in a river or a creek I like to hold in my air and avoid the nasal douche. I usually paddle w/ a full face helmet so I just stick them on the face guard normally and put them on my nose above a drop or busy section. No big deal.

At the put-in my friend once demonstrated his no-noseplug-wearing technique when he flips and ended up blowing snot all over a girl's brand new drysuit who he just met; yet another reason to just love the plugs.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

It is not allergies that is bothering everyone. It is akin to a sinus cold when water gets into your sinuses when you are flipped upside down. When you swim and dive your right side up for the most part, so gravity and some internal air pressure keeps the water from getting into your sinuses. Not the case when you are hanging there upside down in your yak. And yep, I gotta wear them too.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Humm*

Humming works great. Try it the next time you go out. Less air going out than blowing air out and easier to control.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't use noseplugs when creeking because I usually only roll once or twice, and it doesn't seem to be an issue. I have to wear nose plugs when playboating though, because I roll all the time. I have a big Jewish nose, where do you pick up a pair with the big pads?


----------



## Full Of Hate (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate noseplugs, good for rolling though.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm kinda anti-noseplug as well......strangely, I've always had a pair cramped to my helmet, but they never make it on my face.....and when I DO put them on it seems that I go upside down in the goofiest places. Karma perhaps?? I don't know....but I've stopped....and now they're decorative.

Seriously though....I don't think there's any getting used to the 1.5 gallons of water up your nose if you choose not to use plugs. I just have realized that I don't mind it that much. Don't blow out though....definitely reduces dive time.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Full Of Hate said:


> I hate noseplugs, good for rolling though.


 Wow, now this is just ground breaking insight.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

i like to run out of air when upsidedown sans plugs resulting in awesome swims


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I get the sinus cold/congestion mess after a nose douche. So I slip on a nose clip any time I think I'm at risk of a flip. My personal faves are Speedo comp swim clips, attached to helmet strap with heavy monofilament line.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't like 'em, so I don't use 'em. I don't think I blow too much air out upside down. More like just closing off the back of the nasal passage, then giving a good snort when I come up to clear anything that seeped in. Hang upside down along the pool wall without pinching your nose or blowing bubbles to practice...

Besides, you can't get as much air carping with a nose plug!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate them. I never wore them on the east coast, and just took the water in. Never was an issue. Usually just spit it out when I got back up. However, out here the water is typically WAY colder and my sinuses are a mess for days after if I don't wear one. I think the clamp on ones are nicer since they aren't so huge, but they freakin break constantly. Burned through like 3 pairs last year and I only was in my boat about 20times (if that). 

Do those speedo ones hold up pretty well ActionJackson?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have to use noseplugs if there is any chance of flipping. It doesnm't necessarily give me sinus issues, but the cold water burns so bad it totally distracts me when I roll up and blow out...plus I can stay under longer. These Cotton Mouth noseplugs are the best I have used. 
Cotton Mouth Noseplugs
I used to go through 2-3 pairs a season. These have lasted 2 seasons...


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Yea I dont undertand how you guys are going through plugs so quickly. I have only owned 2 pair and thats because I lost the first pair....


I have started cutting back on the usage of plugs... Being able to talk and breathe normally is soooo much nicer. I think somebody else mentioned it but if you hummmmm you breath out just enough air to keep water out but you still can hold your breath for a bit. I still use them when playboating though, the sinus douche sucks.


----------



## A_Visceral_Revolt (May 13, 2010)

> Anybody have tips for getting use to boating (and rolling) without a nose plug?


Roll quicker. 

I'm not sure where your roll is at.... but having a more intuitive roll, rather than a mechanical roll, can help tremendously when dealing with nasal douches. Paddlers with intuitive rolls spend so little time upside down that nose plugs and storing enough air in the lungs becomes a non-factor. If I were still having to 'set up' and therefore spend more time underwater then I would probably go back to wearing noseplugs. With that being said... even the intuitive roller can find themselves in situations where they spend a long time upside down. But in these situations it would probably be rare that a nose plug would be something that would have changed whether or not they could have stayed in their boat a few seconds longer before swimming.

If the quicker roll thing isn't possible then you will just have to try to get used to blowing air out your nose at a reasonable rate. (I have never tried the humming thing, but I am going to have to give it a try sometime.) 

I haven't used nose plugs for 6 years or so. I playboat and creek. The only time I wish I had nose plugs is when I fail a back loop attempt, and get an atomic blast of water surging up through my nasal passage. Other than that I just got used to blowing air out my nose when upside down.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I know people who can suck their upper lip to close off their nostrils, I guess I need bigger lips.


This is the best answer.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm surprised that it hasn't been mentioned already, but two words will save you from needing a nose plug.... back deck. In a back deck roll your face doesn't go past horizontal. When horizontal the air stay in your nose. I can't do a regular roll without a nose plug at all, but I never use them anymore because I don't do a c2c or sweep anymore, I'm pretty much 100% back deck.


----------



## duncleston (Jul 31, 2007)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> I don't do a c2c or sweep anymore, I'm pretty much 100% back deck.


So this is more of a rock-kissing strategy. Backdecks are just the ticket under some circumstances, but maybe not the wisest choice under others...not sure I'd endorse this is the final answer!


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

duncleston said:


> So this is more of a rock-kissing strategy. Backdecks are just the ticket under some circumstances, but maybe not the wisest choice under others...not sure I'd endorse this is the final answer!


Pu-lease....


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

duncleston said:


> So this is more of a rock-kissing strategy. Backdecks are just the ticket under some circumstances, but maybe not the wisest choice under others...not sure I'd endorse this is the final answer!


So I guess it's preferable to take a rock impact with your spine or crown of the head rather than pushing off it with a paddle in front of your face, an action which will likely right you?

Windrockwaterfireearthtree is right, backdeck is a great roll for nasal relief - fast and shallow. Doesn't solve my problem of hole rides or unexpected upside down time though.


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

*no need*

have never used plugs and can't see why anyone would. came naturally to me.

try either 1) blow a tiny bit of air out of your nose, like race swimmers do just before they come out for a breath, or 2) figure out how to push your tounge against the roof of your mouth to seal ,and then just give one good blow when you roll up. or a combination of the two.


----------

